# TAG axle MOT tester and info please



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

My first MOT is due on 1st September but it is more than likely I will be back in Italy then, so I am looking to get the test done as early as possible. However....

1) Fiat van dealers can't do it - motorhome is too heavy to lift

2) Truck dealers can't do it - wheel base is too long. 

I have phoned loads. 

Also, I have been told I need a class 4 MOT, someone else said a class 5 and then the last call suggested a class 7.

So, any advice? 

Where do you take yours for it's MOT and ideally a Fiat service at the same time?

Russell


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Gateshead Council did mine. They have the facilities for larger vehicles. As they do not do repairs, there is no incentive to fail it to get work off you.

Why use a Fiat garage for servicing? It is out of warranty anyway. Any good garage should be capable (possibly more capable than some Fiat places).

A word of warning. Be prepared for a failure on the handbrake. The system on the AlKo chassis is a direct copy of that used on a Roman baggage cart. :lol: Mine struggled a bit to get through and it is quite common. A decent place will give you a free retest but you might have to source a garage that can adjust and test it on the rollers.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Probably too far for you, we take ours to Abrahams Bishop Auckland, independent garage, does our MOT service, admittedly on a merc but they do everything, cater for any length, trucks, coaches, motorhomes etc. Excellent prices too, recent full service and mot £165.00.

Paul.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*MOT*

The handbrake was sorted out by Guest Trucks about a year ago, but that is a reason why I wanted to use a Fiat dealer, so if anything is amiss, it can be done under warranty. (The handbrake cable was replaced last time)

Russell

Oh, VOSA advise me it is class 4, providing it is not capable of carrying commercial goods. (Of course, even an envelope could be classed as commercial goods, but that is not really the point the rather helpful operative was making)


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Russell

Class 4 is correct. I get mine done in Rugby, a bit nearer for you. Local Truck specialist in Fiat (not that I use him for that, rather it is the only MOT place that will take a tag axle for miles. Never had any probs with the handbrake to date with 3 MOT's so far. 

There must be something nearer to you than Rugby where I live surely. If you are interested I will dig out the contact details for you. Just off Junction one of the M6, easy to find.

Regards

Dick


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*MOT*

Hi

Yes, I'll have the details please - I am near J22 of the M1 so not that far away.

Russell


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

There must be some ordinary MOT garages near you. I have a TAG axle Al-Ko chassis and as said above the handbrake can leave much to be desired. I have had mine done in Cornwall(I know thats too far) but didn,t take much finding a garage. The potential problem is ,I am told, not necessarily the size of the ramp which will take the weight, height and length but the rolling road. When testing they have to be careful that the wheels don,t get kicked out.
The test may well show a failure of the handbrake, 16% I believe is the limit. But it has been explained on this forum and I have also been told elswhere that if the wheels lock out then the reading is irrelevent from th computer. Whether the tester knows this or not is another matter if they don,t do many tag axle tests.
Now mine on the last MOT was 16% on the handbrake.
I have since been to Chelston motorhomes at Wellington for servicing etc and they do MOT,s including TAG axle as used on your van, my Euramobil, Swift TAG axles etc etc. They tell me that part of the handbrake cable is stretched and needs replacing which I hope will improve things a bit. They will then put it on their rolling road to test the handbrake. I have been told rightly or wrongly, that people put on the handbrake till its tight and then try and give it another pull a time or two and ream it up even further which has the effect of stretching the cables. I,m sure someone more knowledgeable than me will be along to explain whether the above comments are right or wrong. 
Dave

PS Class 4 test is correct


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Here you go Russell

Noden Truck Centre
3 Avon Industrial Estate 
Butlers Leap
Rugby
CV21 1TZ

01788 579353

Regards

Dick


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Tag Axle MOT tester & Info please*

You could try these people.
They carry out many MOT's on motorhomes of various weights including 3 axle versions.

Wtl Truck & Van Centres
Granta Terrace
Stapleford
Cambridge
CB22 5DL
01223 841703

Just off the M11 between junction 11 & 12 so not a big detour for driving on to get either tunnel or ferry.
Alternatively there are both C&CC & CC club sites nearby with the offer of free collection & delivery from site or courtesy travel into Cambridge city centre.

Mashy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Chudders said:


> There must be some ordinary MOT garages near you. I have a TAG axle Al-Ko chassis and as said above the handbrake can leave much to be desired. I have had mine done in Cornwall(I know thats too far) but didn,t take much finding a garage. The potential problem is ,I am told, not necessarily the size of the ramp which will take the weight, height and length but the rolling road. When testing they have to be careful that the wheels don,t get kicked out.
> The test may well show a failure of the handbrake, 16% I believe is the limit. But it has been explained on this forum and I have also been told elswhere that if the wheels lock out then the reading is irrelevent from th computer. Whether the tester knows this or not is another matter if they don,t do many tag axle tests.
> Now mine on the last MOT was 16% on the handbrake.
> I have since been to Chelston motorhomes at Wellington for servicing etc and they do MOT,s including TAG axle as used on your van, my Euramobil, Swift TAG axles etc etc. They tell me that part of the handbrake cable is stretched and needs replacing which I hope will improve things a bit. They will then put it on their rolling road to test the handbrake. I have been told rightly or wrongly, that people put on the handbrake till its tight and then try and give it another pull a time or two and ream it up even further which has the effect of stretching the cables. I,m sure someone more knowledgeable than me will be along to explain whether the above comments are right or wrong.
> ...


Hi Dave,

The part about the wheel locking is absolutely correct and should be explained to any MOT tester who has a sharp intake of breath. 

My drive is on a bit of a slope and I use big chocks under the front wheels and never use the handbrake. I think if it were applied for long periods of time, it would be a recipe for problems. If somebody pinched them, it would be a big problem for the family over the road. :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Another one for you Russell. These guys: http://www.motorhomes-lancaster.com/ are excellent and know their Fiats inside out. Mark Woods who runs the business was the chief mechanic at TB Turbo for many years before starting on his own.

There are many comments on C&M on this thread: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-84141-.html

Alan.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If your van wont fit on the rolling brake tester the brakes can be tested using a tapley meter. 

My van will fit over the pit at the garage but not on the rolling brake tester so the brakes are tested with a tapley brake test meter.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

[Hi Dave,

The part about the wheel locking is absolutely correct and should be explained to any MOT tester who has a sharp intake of breath. 

My drive is on a bit of a slope and I use big chocks under the front wheels and never use the handbrake. I think if it were applied for long periods of time, it would be a recipe for problems. If somebody pinched them, it would be a big problem for the family over the road. :lol:[/quote]

Thanks for the comments, I do try and use chocks at home as well as a bit of handbrake as I ,m on a slight slope but I try not to ream (spelling ?)up the handbrake now. When I get the cables replaced in a couple of weeks hopefully it will be a bit better. I do hear that the Fiat/ Al-Ko tag axle handbrake combination is never brilliant regardless of what make of motorhome and they need to be carefully balanced up.
Dave


----------



## Waggys (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi,

Have you tried EDM 01332521751 which is just south of Mickleover

cheers

Dave


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Evening Russell,

I'm unsure if this is too far away, however, I have used Wakefield Council's MOT service at their Newton Bar Depot for the past 2 years.

Very efficient and open at 7:00am - they allow a 2hr time slot for a Motorhome MOT, so at least you know when its going to be done and how long it will take!

I ask to accompany the van into the workshop where it is tested and assist in all the in cab manouveres (brakes, lights horn, steering wheel etc.).

Furthermore, because they are the council all they do is carry out the test without recourse to upselling any works that may (or may not) be necessary. 

For example at this year's test they advised me my nearside front tyre was wearing slightly but still had 6mm on and should be good for a few more months. The same week I had my cambelt changed at a M/H dealership who advised me that I should change the tyre and they could do it for £195.00!!

The details are:
Wakefield Council
Newton Bar Depot, Wakefield
Yorkshire

Tel: 01924 306431

Hope this helps

Andy


----------



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

Russell

Imperial Commercials Mackworth, Derby.
My Kontiki 669 was done there last year. Fiat dealers but they take M/H to some place in Mansfield for MOT.
Web site is http://www.imperialcommercials.co.uk/services_fiat.asp

Mark n Joan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

This is for ANY motorhome going in for an MOT.

I have a reversing camera and the monitor is fitted well over on the passenger side, near the storage tray. It is certainly not in my direct line of vision.

The MOT tester drew it to my attention and said the van would be an automatic fail because it covered part of the windscreen area swept by the wipers. He said that as it is a removable item, he was going to start the MOT very shortly and was there anything I wanted to remove from the cab before he started. I got his drift and removed the monitor.  

So be warned. :wink:


----------



## Bones.wooding (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi we live in Essex and have a tag axle Motorhome is there any places near Hornchurch please that do MOT please !


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

You could ring these and ask. It's a class 4 mot.

https://123mothornchurch.co.uk/mot


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Or these

https://allenandhall.com/mot-testing-essex/


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

As has been said before it’s always worth trying your County Councils transport dept. Councils have just about every conceivable type of vehicle so are in a position to maintain them. I used mine all the time for MOT’s 

Andy


----------

